# Glenwood Whitewater Park under construction



## lcherny (Oct 22, 2009)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT Gould Construction of Glenwood Springs will begin shoreline improvements at the WhiteWater Park beginning Monday, October 26, with construction continuing through the winter months and a tentative completion date in May of 2010. Improvements will take place on the north and south side of the Colorado River at the park located near Exit 114, West Glenwood. Please be aware of construction vehicles in the area, including the south roundabout and Devereaux Road, especially between the weekday hours of 9am-4pm. Access to the water feature from the park will be limited, and vehicles are encouraged to use parking available along Gilstrap Road to avoid construction conflicts. Please contact the Parks and Recreation Department at 970-384-6315 with questions or comments.


----------

